# Mesinger help



## Charl (Jul 4, 2022)

I'd like to clean up this Mesinger B-60 saddle for the bike I'm working on in my previous post. 
What's the best way to dissemble it without damaging it?   
Any help on this or the bike is appreciated.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 4, 2022)

Oil the bolts / nuts at the ends before taking it apart . Take your appropriate wrench and test the connection to see if they are seized up.    Notice if any damage to pan or broken springs. To assemble lubricate all moving parts and don't mix parts from side to side.  A lot of times the clamp that fastens to seat pole is damaged from overtightening. I like to reinforce this area but it requires welding. And you can check before riding by pushing down on seat and springs


----------



## Charl (Jul 4, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Oil the bolts / nuts at the ends before taking it apart . Take your appropriate wrench and test the connection to see if they are seized up.    Notice if any damage to pan or broken springs. To assemble lubricate all moving parts and don't mix parts from side to side.  A lot of times the clamp that fastens to seat pole is damaged from overtightening. I like to reinforce this area but it requires welding. And you can check before riding by pushing down on seat and springs



Thanks, that helps a lot.  I do have penetrating oil on the nuts/bolts and didn't want to begin disassembling before asking.


----------

